# Bulgarian: had crossed



## Masis

The harassed troops of Ashur, who _*had come*_ a long way, very weary slow to respond, who _*had crossed*_ and re - crossed sheer mountains innumerable, of great troubdle for ascent and descent, their morale turned mutinous ''.

Здравейте. Помогнете ми моля с това изречение. Това е цитат от асирийски цар който лично е присъствал на събитията. Доколкото виждам той сякаш разказва : които изминали дълъг път, които прекосили и отново прекосили. Не е ли по - правилно да се каже които изминаха дълъг път и т.н.? Мерси предварително.


----------



## Darina

Прекосили надлъж и на шир, кръстосали напред-назад, нещо такова...


----------



## Masis

Мерси и аз така помислих но се чудя при условие че самия цар е бил там защо го разказва в такова време. Би трябвало да е прекосиха, измориха и така нататъка.


----------



## Darina

Сега разбрах какво питаш. В английския няма преразказно наклонение. Учудвам се, че не знаеш. Просто провери в коя да е граматика какво означава минало перфектно време!


----------



## DarkChild

darina said:


> Сега разбрах какво питаш. В английския няма преразказно наклонение. Учудвам се, че не знаеш. Просто провери в коя да е граматика какво означава минало перфектно време!


 Преизказно се казва.


----------



## Masis

Мерси много бихте ли ми обяснили моля. Аз съм много слаб в граматиката, защото съм самоук. Но се чудя ако беше написано само who crossed и така нататъка как би звучало. В един по - късен пасаж, друг асирийски цар разказва за себе си какво е причинил на една страна по време на нападението й. И там глаголите са без had. Да не би защото там говори за себе си а тука за армията си? Но на български дали не е правилно дори това за което съм ви питал да се превежда именно така в смисъл уморените войници които прекосиха и т.н? Аз се чудя  и защо последния глагол за морала им е без had.


----------



## Darina

Няколко бележки:

cross, recross -набляга, че са прекосили (прекосявали) многократно. 
Минало перфектно време се използва за действие, извършено преди друго действие, т.е *бяха прекосили* многобройни планини, преди *да се уморят, *да им падне духа и пр.(последното на английски е минало просто, защото се случва, след като са прекосявали планини).
И няма значение дали е свидетел. Такова наклонение (преразказно или преизказно- и двете наименования са правилни) няма в английския език.


----------



## Masis

Аха разбирам. Малко е сложничко като граматика. Аз от самото начало с този език си имам проблеми с времената. Май никога не ще ги науча за съжаление като употреба имам предвид. Значи да го преведа прекосили а не прекосиха. Казваш да им падне духа, той не казва ли да стане бунтовен? И това re crossed няма как да се преведе като хората щото самата ни дума е прекосявам ако беше четат можеше да стане препрочитаха. Ама с тази дума няма начин или поне аз не се сещам.


----------



## Darina

masis said:


> Казваш да им падне духа, той не казва ли да стане бунтовен?


 Това беше пример, за да обясня, че нещото се случва след другото нещо.


----------



## Masis

Аха. Обаче е кофти дума и за съжаление на български няма как да се изкаже освен да се каже прекосявали и отново прекосявали. Но май и така се губи точния смисъл. Значи последно на български така трябва да се преведе прекосявали а не прекосяваха ако съм разрал правилно?


----------



## Darina

Не. На български ще е *прекосяваха многократно*, щом казваш, че е бил свидетел. 

И тук да го напиша: *прекосяваха отново и отново*.


----------

